# Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???



## Bass-Master-Leon (15. Juli 2009)

Hi,
Ich wohne in der nähe eines sehr schönen Gewässers, dort gibt es viele Döbel(Aitel), deshalb habe ich die Frage;+: "Wie fange ich am besten die Döbel??|kopfkrat
Könnte ihr mir da weiter helfen?? (ich hoffe es#t)
Schreibt bitte hier eure Tipps und Tricks hinein, sowie eure Montagen und Köder.

schon mal danke im vorraus

MfG Bass-Master-Leon


----------



## Micha:R (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

ich  habe  es  bis jetz nur mit einer  einfachen grundmontage  (festblei )  versucht ...    als Köder  verwendete  ich  fleischwurst am hair rig  ,gedipt in muschel meat  von prologic....  ansonsten  mit wobbler glaube


----------



## matze28 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

hi #h

ich hab döbel früher immer gut mit schwimmbrot gefangen.
das kannst du ja vorher einfach mal testen indem du brot fütterst...#6


----------



## JerkerHH (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

wenn es kirschen am gewässer gibt, auf jeden fall Kirschen !!!!


----------



## .Sebastian. (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

die tipps oben sind schon super, schwimmbrot geht im sommer immer top!!!

ansonsten ma nen ganz kleinen schwarzen twister probieren! die fangen bei uns super!!


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Kirschen, Maikäfer, Heuschrecken, Käse, Leber, Fleischwurst, Köderfisch, Fischfetzen... Immer schaun, was gerade so am Wasser kreucht und fleucht an Käfern usw. Matjes Stückchen z.B. hatten mehr Erfolg im Winter - Käse und Kirsche sind im Sommer gut... einfach ausprobieren


 
danke für die vielen köder tipps aber wie bietet ihr diese an?|kopfkrat
mein gewässer ist ein langsam bis schnell fließendes flüsschen

und welche jahreszeit würdet ihr mir empfehlen


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

Der WINTER ist DIE Döbelzeit 

Hier eine Auszug aus meiner HP aus dem Jahre 2008:

*Döbel-Jiggen am Bach *

       Letztes Jahr habe ich mit einer simpleren Form des Carolina-Rigs geangelt, doch das punktgenaue Auswerfen der Montage und das is am Bach besonders wichtig, ist sehr umständlich, da man zwei Schwerpunkte hat, nämich das Blei und den Köder. Darauf hatte ich dieses Jahr keine Lust mehr und inspiriert von der ''Ami-Welle'', mit ihren ganzen Finesse-Rigs und diversen anderen Montagen aus Fachlektüren (Texas Rig, Drop Shot etc.), habe ich mich, auch zum Großteil aus Faulheit, ''getraut'' die Nummer mit dem Wurm am Jig zu testen (Faulheit, weil der Jig im vergleich zum Carolina-Rig  schnell montiert ist.).

Mein Tackle:

-Rute: Powertip Spin 25 aus der Magna MX-5 Reihe von Balzer
Eine sehr weiche, kurze Rute (2.10m).

-Rolle: Red Arc, wobei es hier nicht so wirklich auf die Rolle ankommt, eine mittlerer Übersetzung ist in Ordnung.

-Schnur: 0.16 - 0.20er Monofile ( Wen die Döbel vom Winter geschwächt und hungrig bzw. unvorsichtig sind, nehme ich 20er.)

-Jig: 12er, Bleikopf wiegt 1 - 1.5 Gramm (natürlich können auch größere angeboten werden.)



Köder: 
Wenn der Winter fast vorüber ist, am Liebsten halbe Tauwürmer, keine Sorge die sind nich zu groß, da steigen regelmäßig kleine Döbel von 15-30cm ein.
Ich verwende keine Mistwürmer oder Dendro's, die 40+ Döbel ignorieren sie und man bekommst nur Minis von 10-15cm.

Ich befestige die halben Tauwürmer nur an einem Ende (der Teil an dem ich ihn abgekniffen habe), zweimal mit dem Haken durschstechen und das hält auch kräftigen/ruckartigen Würfen aus dem Handgelenk stand. 
Man kann ihn auch wie einen Gummiköder aufziehen, jedoch hält er auf Dauer nicht besonders gut am Haken.



Standorte der Döbel:
Im Winter steht kein Döbel in der Hauptströmung, viel zu hoher Energieaufwand!
Kehrwasser ist auch nicht besonders gut, denn da müssten sie auch dauerhaft und unfreiwillig gegen die Strömung ''ankämpfen''.
Je ruhiger der Bereich, desto höher die Warscheinlichkeit auf Fisch, ganz einfach eigentlich.
Ich lasse auch nicht die kleinen Stellen aus, in denen es ruhig ist, die Döbel sind im Moment dankbar für jede Ruhezone die sie bekommen können!

Führungsstil:
Ganz wichtig (und das is so verdammt wichtig!!), man darf die Döbel nicht sehen, sondern nur erahnen, das ist meiner Meinung nach das Allerwichtigste was ich im gesamten letzen Jahr bezüglich der Döbel gelernt habe!

Wenn ich eine ruhige Stelle ''erspäht'' habe, platziere ich mich unauffällig, mindestens 4m vor ihr.

Mein ''Führungstil''
1.Ich werfe den Köder 2-3m neben den ruhigen Bereich in die Hauptströmung
(Niemals direkt in die Ruhezone!)

2.Klappe den Schnurfangbügel runter, zeige mit der Rutenspitze direkt auf den ruhigen Bereich, halte dabei die Rute (mehr oder weniger) im 45° Winkel zur Wasserberfläche, einfach so wie es gerade am bequemsten ist, die Schnur immer leicht angespannt .
Dadurch driftet der Köder nach und nach von der Hauptstömung in die Strömungskante und genau hier hat man schon die meisten Bisse, falls nicht, dann erst im ruhigerem Bereich.
Es is unglaublich wichtig das der Köder mit der Strömung angespült wird, das is einfach sehr natürlich und die Dickköpfe haben dabei absolut keinen Verdacht, einfach die ideale Methode!
 Als ich Anfangs den Köder direkt in die Ruhezone geworfen habe, waren die Dickköpfe mißtrauisch, die Bisse blieben meist aus. Verständlich, denn woher soll der Wurm denn so plötzlich kommen ?
Im Sommer, wenn Insekten von den Bäumen fallen is das was anderes, aber wir reden ja vom Winter.

3.Bleiben auch jetzt die Bisse aus, warte ich ab bis der Köder still am Grund liegt, jetzt kommt der Teil mit dem Jiggen, Jiggen nicht Faulenzen!Hoch mit der Rutenspitze, Schnur einkurbeln, absinken lassen, und das immer und immer wieder. Nach dem Absinken warte ich immer 5-10 Sekunden bis ich den Köder wieder anhebe. Jiggen und nicht Faulzen, deshalb, weil die Köder, am meist leider hindernissreichem Grund, hängen bleiben.
An jeder Stelle wiederhole ich den vorgang nicht mehr als 5mal, wenn immer noch kein Kontakt da war, die Stelle wechseln, es bringt nix sich dort länger als ein paar Minuten aufzuhalten.
Der Anhieb muss übrigens, egal in welcher Phase, sofort gesetzt werden.

Alles was ich geschrieben habe bezieht sich auf die Zeit in der, der Winter abschwächt und und an Kraft verliert, jetzt sind die Fische geschwächt und unvorsichtig Ich denke mal, dieser Zustand hält maximal noch bis Mitte April an und dann werden die Karten neu gemischt, dann sieht das alles schon ganz anders aus.


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

Soso,@Johnnie Walker dahaste diech ja mächtig ins zeug gelegt!!
danke

und was denkt ihr wann ist die beste zeit für welchen köder?


----------



## wacko (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

Hast du es auf große Döbel abgesehen finde ich MikroGufis und Wobbler am Besten. Hatte schon tolle Fische auf Chubby Squirrel und Co. Probier es mal mit kleinen NoAction Shads (4-5cm) die du einfach durchs Wasser ziehst am kleinen Jighaken mit ca 3g Bleikopf


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 72972 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

kirschen ist auf jedenfall nen versuch wert vor allem zu dieser jahreszeit^^


----------



## fishingexpert87 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

hy.... i fange die dinger sehr oft als beifang beim forellenfischen auf spinner und wobbler..... auch auf kleine köfis gehen die größeren wie sau.... sind eigentlich alles fresser die viehter ...


----------



## Denny79 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

Zur zeit wüd ich dir fruchtige oder süße köder empfehlen.
Hab letzten Freitag 6 Döbel in 3 Stunden überlisten können ; )
2 auf Erdbeereboili und den Rest auf süßen Hartmais.
Waren alle zwischen 50-60 ; )
Aber auch kleinere Spinner,_ Käse, Leber und Fleischwurst sind bei uns  gute  Köder ._


----------



## Bungo (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

Beim fischen auf Döbel geht nichts über die Fliegenrute.
Meinen Bisher größten hatte ich aber damals auf Spinner.

Aber gezielt mit der Trockenfliege anwerfen wenn man sie sieht, das ist mit Abstand am effektivsten.


----------



## Angel-Flo (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

also wenn du dich für maden, kirschen, wurm, wurst... entscheidets, einfach ein blei dran und den köder mit einem abstand von 50cm zu blei lassen, das wedelt schön in der strömung und fängt bei uns.


----------



## Lorenz (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

Hi

Vorgestern hatte ich 11 bis 46cm auf Rapala Countdown 3cm.Heute 2 bis ~40cm auf Popper.Ansonsten habe ich schon viele bis knapp über 50 auf Frenzy Firestick Minnow und Mann's 1- (in verschiedenen Größen) gefangen.Einen 55cm ging im Januar auf Twister.Silber/grau und braun sind meine besten Farben.

Ansonsten fing ich dieses Jahr auch schon welche ~50cm mit Frolic (Festbleimontage beim Karpfenfischen) und gezielt mit Wurm treibend an der leichten Posenmontage.

Gumpen hinter Stromschnellen sind meine Hot-Spots!


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

Momentan würde ich in jedenfalls auf Kirschen setzen,wie schon ein paar andere in diesem
Thread.Vor einigen Jahren habe ich das mal an der Lahn probiert und dabei recht gute Erfolge gehabt,spannend ist es dazu noch.
An der Pose und immer schön unter die Büsche treiben lassen.Die Döbel konnten sogar
offensichtlich den Reifezustand der Kirschen unterscheiden,denn auf harte unreife Früchte ging damals nichts!

Taxidermist


----------



## RheinBarbe (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*



Bass-Master-Leon schrieb:


> danke für die vielen köder tipps aber wie bietet ihr diese an?|kopfkrat



Kirschen!

1. Mit Kirschkernentkerner (Pfennigartikel) den Kern raussschiessen.

2. Vorfach mit relativ großem Drilling (6er) durch das Loch in der Kirsche ziehen.

3. Drilling in die Kirsche setzen lassen und Vorfach am Wirbel einhängen.

Fertig!!

Als Grundblei kannste je nach Fluss zwischen 20-60 gr nehmen, sollte halt in der Strömung liegen bleiben. Welche Art von Grundblei (Sargblei, AT-Boom mit Birnenblei,....) ist total woscht, grob wie fein.
:m


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*



Bass-Master-Leon schrieb:


> Soso,@Johnnie Walker dahaste diech ja mächtig ins zeug gelegt!!
> danke



Das Kopieren von Texten ist auch unheimlich anstrengend:m

Versuchs auch mal mit Heuschrecken und Bananenstückchen an freier Leine


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

Kirsche an der Freeline hat mir dieses hübsche "kleine" Exemplar beschert.
Einfach eine weiche saftige Kirsche ohne alles am Strömungsrand platzieren und treiben lassen. Nach ein paar Versuchen hast du den Bogen raus und kannst regelrecht den Grund abtasten. Und ganz wichtig: Den Anhieb erst setzen, wenn der Fisch spürbar läuft...


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

vielen dank schon mal an alle, wie ich sehe seid ihr fast alle der gleichen meinung, dass kirschen jetzt der beste köder ist.



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Kirschen!
> 
> 1. Mit Kirschkernentkerner (Pfennigartikel) den Kern raussschiessen.
> 
> ...


und wieso ein so großer drilling und wieso überhaupt ein drilling|kopfkrat 


wie ist des eigentlich mit den döbeln in den kälteren jahreszeiten??(köder usw. ...)


----------



## Student (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

Hi! Also hier steigen Döbel sehr gerne auf Wobbler ein, 5-6 cm Wobbler sind für größere Döbeln gar kein Problem...


----------



## AWebber (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*



Student schrieb:


> Hi! Also hier steigen Döbel sehr gerne auf Wobbler ein, 5-6 cm Wobbler sind für größere Döbeln gar kein Problem...


Bei uns auch - nutze sehr gerne nen 3cm-DAM-Wobbler und konnte in den letzten Tagen zwischen 15 und 50 cm-Döbel fangen


AWebber


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

aha, danke und was für eine jahres bzw. tageszeit würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*



> Das Kopieren von Texten ist auch unheimlich anstrengend:m
> 
> Versuchs auch mal mit Heuschrecken und Bananenstückchen an freier Leine


 
geht banane auch???????|bigeyes


----------



## Student (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*



Bass-Master-Leon schrieb:


> geht banane auch???????|bigeyes



Klar, hier ein Extra-Köder für Bananen-Fans unter den Fischen :vik:


----------



## Esoxfreund (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

Mein absoluter Top Köder für größere Döbel über 50cm ist Frühstücksfleisch !
Einfach 3 kleine/mittlere Würfel und den Haken nicht zu klein wählen, die Bisse kommen so hart, das es fast die Rute aus dem Bißanzeiger reißt.  #6
Bei dem Sommerwetter ist die beste Zeit kurz vor der Dämmerung und die erste Stunde danach, Schwimmbrot geht im Sommer auch Tagsüber..
Kirsche geht bei mir gar nicht, weil keine Kirsch-Bäume ans Wasser reinragen...
denke das ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer verschieden.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*



Student schrieb:


> Klar, hier ein Extra-Köder für Bananen-Fans unter den Fischen :vik:



So war das nicht gemeint :q:q:q

Klar funzen Bananenstückchen, 2007 hab ich fast ausschließlich damit gefischt. Grundsätzlich ist zusagen, dass der Döbel ein neugieriger Fisch ist und man eine breite Auswahl an Köder, wie z. B. vielen verschiedenen Früchten, hat.

Einziges Kriterium wird wohl die Art und Weise sein, wie man den Köder anködert und wie seine ,,anglerischen Eigenschaften´´ sind. Deshalb hat sich die Kirsche wohl durchgesetzt.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*



Esoxfreund schrieb:


> Kirsche geht bei mir gar nicht, weil keine Kirsch-Bäume ans Wasser reinragen...



Hier in der Eifel gibts auch nicht so schrecklich viele Bananenbäume und trotzdem funzt das wunderbar. 

Aber du hast schon recht, ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer verschieden.


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

mir wurde auch schon als köder "corned beef" vorgeschlagen, aber was ist das eigentlich?
ich hab auch schon gelesen, dass *hühnerleber* sehr gut sei aber schwierig zum auswerfen. hat damit schon jemand von euch erfahrungen gemacht?
und wo bekomme ich die her?


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

Du brauchst Dir nun wirklich kein Corned Beef kaufen. Wie Du siehst ist Köderpalette lang.|bla:

Das wichtigste an der Sache ist dass die Tierchen bei Sonnenschein an der Oberfläche stehen und sich den Buckel wärmen.
Dann kannst Du weiter unten alles anbieten. Nichts funktioniert!
Nur Kunstfliegen, Insekten und Schwimmbrot.

Ist es bewölkt oder Dämmerung steigen sie ab und kannst sie am Grund fangen. Die Köder hast Du nun schon gelesen und es gibt noch -zig mehr.
#6


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

hat nun jemand schon erfahrung mit *hünerleber *gemacht?!


----------



## Esoxfreund (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

Leber ist besonders bei kalten Temperaturen ganz gut, leider hält sie nicht sonderlich gut am Haken und laugt schnell aus.
gefroren lässt sie sich aber ganz gut angeködert, ich hatte meistens Hähnchenleber.
ich bleib bei meinem Frühstücksfleisch, auch wenns etwas teurer ist wie Mais oder Maden, dafür hält sich die Dose im Kühlschrank ne ganze weile  |rolleyes


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

Um nochmal auf die Kirschen zurück zu kommen,dass geht auch ohne Drillinge,dazu
braucht man nur einen,nicht zu kleinen,Einzelhaken.
Die entkernte Kirsche quer zum,durchs Entkernen entstandene Loch,mit der Ködernadel
aufziehen und dabei einen etwa 1cm breiten Grashalm zwischen Hakenbogen und Kirsche
legen,dieser verhindert das durchrutschen des Hakens und stabilisiert das ganze!
An der Lahn habe ich auch keinen Kirschbaum direkt am Wasser gesehen und trotzdem
hat es so funktioniert.Ich glaube die Döbel wissen instinktiv das Kirschen fressbar sind!

Taxidermist

Taxidermist


----------



## RheinBarbe (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

Döbel beissen auf Kirschen wegen dem Geruch des Kirschsafts der die ganz kirre macht und die dann beissen.
Barben beissen ja auch auf Käse, Karpfen auf Frolic, Zander auf Gummi und Hechte auf Blech, ohne das diese Köder zu ihrem natürlichen Fressangebot gehören....


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

Danke für die vielen tipps, ich werdz demnächst mal ausprobieren.


----------



## DPL (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

Hi ich hab an einem kleinen Bach mit einer Süßkirsche auf Döbel geangelt (am 28.6.2010) nach 5min. hatte ich einen Verwertbaren Biss zum Vorschein kam ein 30er Döbel mit 300g.

Auf Wurm gehts auch da hat ein 47er Döbel gebissen ca 470g :k



Alles Posenmontage Köder auf Grund


----------



## Lockenfrosch (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

47 cm und unter ein pfund? der war aber wohl etwas unterernährt. meiner hatte auch so ca 45 - 50 cm und geschätzte 2,5 - 3 pfund


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

Ich muss Johnny dahingehend wiedersprechen, von wegen, man darf die Döbel nicht sehen... stimmt nach meinen Erfahrungen definitiv NICHT! Die beschriebene Methode ist richtig fängig, das ganze Jahr über, "pfeifen" sich Döbel Würmer rein! Wenn du ein Schwarm an der Oberfläche erkennen solltest, Spinner in diversen Größen an ihnen vorbeigezogen oder auch Popper- sorgen für Attacken, da kann einem fast Angst und bange werden


----------



## sam1000-0 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

Dosenmais auf Grundmontage und ab in die Strömung!
Damit fang ich nur die Großen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

Die Viecher habe ich permanent als unerwünschten Beifang beim Spinnfischen. 2- er Mepps- Spinner Aglia Fluo Firetiger mögen die Döbel genauso wie Bach- und Regenbogenforellen.
Bloß was macht man mit den Döbeln. Geräuchert schmecken sie nicht wirklich schlecht und ich hatte auch schon Exemplare von über 60cm, aber die Gräten sind schier der Wahnsinn, bei den großen Exemplaren beinahe schlimmer als bei den Kleinen, praktisch ungenießbar; Man(n) verhungert beim Essen.
Sonderlich sportlich sind sie auch nicht, kämpfen nicht großartig anders wie Forellen der gleichen Größe, die Kleinen(-30cm) verhalten sich sogar wie Putzlumpen oder Totholz.
Warum angelt ihr gezielt auf diesen Fisch, jede Forelle schmeckt besser und jede Barbe macht mehr Spaß???;+

Ich angele eigentlich nur gezielt auf Döbel, wenn ich mit wenig Aufwand viel Gewicht im Kescher brauche und keinen Karpfen überlisten kann(bei Königsfischen, Hegefischen...)


----------



## DPL (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

Wir haben eine Forellenbach in dem ein Überbesatz an Döbeln herrscht ich Angel eigentlich nur Geziehlt auf Döbel damit der Bestand reguliert wird.


----------



## ADDI 69 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Sonderlich sportlich sind sie auch nicht, kämpfen nicht großartig anders wie Forellen der gleichen Größe, die Kleinen(-30cm) verhalten sich sogar wie Putzlumpen oder Totholz.
> Warum angelt ihr gezielt auf diesen Fisch, jede Forelle schmeckt besser und jede Barbe macht mehr Spaß???;+



Na dann lasse deine Spinnrute mal zu Hause und nimm ne 4er oder 5er Fliegenrute ,dann weist du wie viel Spass die machen                                                       :vik: .....Bungo weiß wovon ich da rede


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Na dann lasse deine Spinnrute mal zu Hause und nimm ne 4er oder 5er Fliegenrute ,dann weist du wie viel Spass die machen                                                       :vik: .....Bungo weiß wovon ich da rede



Ach nee, lieber nicht!
Bloß nicht auch noch Fliegenfischen, am Ende macht das auch noch Spaß(ich wette drauf|sagnix), was das wieder kostet|krank:, neee > besser nicht.#t
Meine Regierung würde mich nen Kopf kürzer machen!|splat2:


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (2. August 2010)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

Ha geil das ihr immer noch schreibt.

ja also ich habs dieses jahr bisher hauptsachlich mit der flocke und schmimmbrot auf döbel versucht und auch gut gefangen. mehrere über 50cm und 1-1,5 kg, ging aber nur wenn es warm war.
ein mal hab ich sogar ne barbe zufälliger weise auf ne flocke gefangen
war n riesen ding hat 3,730 kg gewogen


----------



## Knigge007 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*



DPL schrieb:


> Wir haben eine Forellenbach in dem ein Überbesatz an Döbeln herrscht ich Angel eigentlich nur Geziehlt auf Döbel damit der Bestand reguliert wird.




Jo der alte Laichräuber muss raus !


Zum Glück haben wir das Problem nicht an unserem kleinen Vereinsbach, habe bisher bald 50 BaFos gefangen und nur 2 Döbel, beide auf nen 1er DAM Spinner.

Lässt sich wohl auch nicht vermeiden da unser Bach 5km weiter unten in die Donau reinläuft, aber sind ja nicht viele drin - zum Glück !


----------



## lonesome (2. August 2010)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

Mein alter Herr schwört auf Kirschen


----------



## schomi (3. August 2010)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Döbel (Aitel)???*

ich fange z.Zt. am besten mit der Matchrute, 16er Hauptschnur 8er Haken
direkt an der Hauptschnur gebunden und Brotflocke, auf Sicht.


----------

